# Weird error in daily reports, could someone interpret this....



## Johnny2Bad (Oct 6, 2017)

I am running FreeBSD 11.1-RELEASE-p1 with a customized kernel (NAT compiled into it).

I have setup ssmtp to send me the daily, weekly etc reports and over the past few days I have been receiving a strange error in the security run output.


```
Checking setuid files and devices:

Checking negative group permissions:

Checking for uids of 0:
root 0
toor 0

Checking for passwordless accounts:

Checking login.conf permissions:

paranoia ipfw denied packets:

paranoia kernel log messages:
.......
.......

paranoia login failures:

paranoia refused connections:

Checking for packages with security vulnerabilities:
Database fetched: Wed Oct  4 03:25:11 AEST 2017
pkg: vulnxml parsing error: not well-formed (invalid token)
pkg: cannot process vulnxml

-- End of security output --
```

I have looked on the net but there doesn't seem to be much information about this error. Can anyone help?

Thanking you in advance,
Jonathan.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 6, 2017)

The error seems to be related to pkg-audit(8). Try forcing it to fetch the VuXML database: `pkg audit -F`.


----------



## Johnny2Bad (Oct 8, 2017)

Once again you have come through for me SirDice. Just had to do the audit and everything works fine now.

Cheers,
Jonathan.


----------

